# Microchipping?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I just wondered how many people have had their pups microchipped. Do you feel it's necessary?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a microchip is a perminant identifacation, it cant fall off in the bushes. it holds more information than a tag. and you would have to be realy dedicated to hiding the real owners to bother trying to cutting it out. 

i think it should be law, that was animal crulty and abandoment would be easier to prosicute as they could find the owners. 

so yes id say its necessary, by law your dog must wsir a collar and tag with atleas your phone number on it. a microchip is s perminent back up.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi

We have had Beau microchipped and at my daughter's last school the teacher took a lot of the pupils to parliament and handed in a petition to try and get it made law. I have known several people who have lost dogs and been reunited because of the microchip.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Microchipping should ideally be a must (in my mind) - it allows the dog to be traced back to you if lost; it shows that you have taken responsibility for your dog and it would also allow the more dangerous breeds to have their owners more accountable !

If your dog IS microchipped - if it is lost (or stolen) then once found the authorities will go to greater lengths to trace the registered owner - if the dog is NOT microchipped then most police forces will hold dogs for about a month to give you time to find it - IF the Dog-Warden finds an un-chipped dog then you only have 1 week to claim your dog before you loose "ownership".

Stephen x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

My breeder microchipped when we picked Dylan up. I think that's a really good idea.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes - We microchip ALL our puppies as a matter of course and all are registered to their new owners on collection.

Stephen x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Another reason why I am getting my pup from JD. Fantastic xx


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

yes I got Coco micro-chipped. It is also cheaper then collecting him from a compound. If a warden finds him they will return him to me instead of taking to a centre.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I wasn't sure about micro chipping either but some of these posts have made me think about it again. If I do it I will have it done when he is put to sleep when being neutered.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

our cats are chipped, Holly will be at her next vaccination and if they were available I'd have my 2 sons and our tortoise chipped too..... I am a huge fan of chipping as I dont lose sleep that my pets cant find a way back to me. We move around with my husbands job so it is a definite must


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Microchipping is a must. Should be law as others have said.
Poppy was chipped at the same time as she was spayed as our vet is reluctant to chip very small pups, but I will ask vet if they have changed their policy as I want Rosie chipped as soon as possible.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha Ha Liz, if only we could chip our children !!
Mine are done, its so quick and they didn't even notice it


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

I had Rio micro-chipped a couple of weeks ago, it was quick and relatively pain free. My friend got a boxer puppy and her breeder had already tattooed the puppy inside his ear as he said micro-chips can be removed. I think any of these options has got to be better because if your dog did get lost or stolen there would be a better chance of getting them back.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

natbar said:


> I had Rio micro-chipped a couple of weeks ago, it was quick and relatively pain free. My friend got a boxer puppy and her breeder had already tattooed the puppy inside his ear as he said micro-chips can be removed. I think any of these options has got to be better because if your dog did get lost or stolen there would be a better chance of getting them back.


my 3 eldest are ear tattooed the ear tattooing is seen more in racing greyhounds unfortunately that is why you see some rescue gray hounds without ears as whoever dumped them cut off their ears so they couldn't be traced back. some greyhounds and other dogs are used as bate in dog fights. 


i think both are a good idea as you cant exactly sell on a cockapoo etc with only one ear if that was you motive for steeling the dog.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Chloe is tattooed only. We had it done when she was spayed and it was really inexpensive. I have heard that the tattoo can fade over time, though.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I think like Clare I will wait till he is castrated and get it done at the same time.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I just wondered how many people have had their pups microchipped. Do you feel it's necessary?


I wouldn't even dream of having a dog without it being microchipped. I am also going to pay the one off £10 subscription which offers so much more like if you go abroad on holiday it covers you in those countries too and allows you have other people contactable if he/she is found (for me this is so important because being deaf I couldn't take the call so can add as many others as I want who can take the call.
Also by microchipping should, god forbid your dog is stolen then there is know question on the ownership. Or if injured if escaped or run off they will always get returned back to you because the dog warden, police (has access to them) and vets carry the microchip reader.
On Harleys "medallion" (he's still growing into it ) I have "i'm Microchipped and then vets number as they are contactable 24/7
Obviously this is just my opinion and the way i have always done things-cockapoos are so popular now and I would be heartbroken if I hadn't taken every oppotunity to keep him safe.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Had both mine microchipped whilst being "done". Mables shows her temperature as well so no thermometres up the bum for her... unlucky Wilf though


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Great idea to show temperature as well. My poor cav used to hate the thermometre with a vengeance- that and the spray up his nose!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy had her microchip today, x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Did it hurt her Paula? (I know I sound like a concerned mother!)


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

yeah a little bit, but she had a new toy for being a brave girl and was fine x


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Betty came microchipped etc but even if she had't I would have done it myself, I also know of cases where dogs have gone missing and been reunited with their owners. One family in my village lost their dog for over two years and then got him back when he was taken to a vets for treatment.

Jane


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks JD, I would have had my pup chipped, my cocker and cat are both done, lost my cat a while back, lovely lady took him to the vet and we got him back that day. It didn't seem to hurt too much.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

we are getting the Dino micro-chipped when he goes in to get fixed on Friday. Pebbles hasnt been done. Does it hurt them alot- physically- to get it done when they are older like her 3.7 yrs? We are heading out on a trip out of state in a week after Dino is done and was hoping to get Pebbles done at the same time before we go.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the needle is just bit bigger than the vacc needles. some dogs wimper others dont even blink. i chipped a spanial thait i was exspecting to howl as he was the most nervy dog ever. i let his owner faf arougn with the pedigree book trying to find detailes about his family just so i could spend some time with the dog. but it was as iff i did nothing to him, he was actualy more keen to come see me after i did it than before.


----------

